# bamboo dogs



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

any one out there still using the cane? I still cast the 'boo.stevo!r


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I pull out my boo stick once in a while.
Just for special occasions though. *()*


----------



## GeorgeHayduke (Sep 13, 2007)

Bamboo is my preferred rod material, however I currently own none...I have the Garrison/Carmicheal book and The Cattenach book on building bamboo rods and have been seriously considering building some rods....I like the feel of bamboo- I feel that it helps me cast more effortlessly....I often feel when I try to teach someone to cast that it would be MUCH easier if they could practice with a bamboo rod...
...my last bamboo rod was killed( about 5 years ago...) in a tangle with a tree while showing someone how cool the rod was to use....I have been looking for a good replacement for a reasonable price, but it seems that there are far to many willing to pay silly high prices for fifty year old rods....a shame...I blame "collectors" and not necessarily fishermen...


----------



## phantom (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey George, you still plan on blowing up the dam?


----------



## caddisguy (Sep 10, 2007)

I refinished a 9 foot 8 wt and fished it on the Gibbon River in Yellowstone. At the end of three days I had tendonitis and could barley lift my arm. This is an old Montague rod and I know newer bamboo rods are much lighter. Thank goodness for new technology but none of it lives like bamboo.


----------



## GeorgeHayduke (Sep 13, 2007)

I empathize with the tendinitis, my casting arm is always damaged it seems- but though bamboo is heavier, I hurt just as much fishing graphite....In my case- and mine only( I am not a doctor, and wouldn't speak to anyone else's issues)- I don't think rod type has had very much to do with it...It seems to be more of a repetitive stress thing...perhaps it also has something to do with typing, and even playing rock and roll drums for twenty years...My doc said to quit fishing if it was that bad- and I weighed his assessment for all of a second before I decided it wasn't that big a deal...


----------



## GeorgeHayduke (Sep 13, 2007)

Phantom....In todays world I will never put the words "blow up" and "dam" in the same sentence..( wait - I just did...didn't I?...)
But- I would like to see that canyon as it was....Powell is fine- It's there so one should appreciate what had been gained, however I feel that there was probably more loss than necessary with that particular project....Nice fish below the dam though...


----------



## phantom (Sep 13, 2007)

George, you are right, that wasn't the smartest thing to post in this day of govenment eavesdropping. I wondered if anyone caught the reference. I enjoyed the book myself. You are right, whats done is done, I don't think it will go back.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I tend to disagree about the tendonitis. I fished with a bamboo rod for 30 years but it is now hanging on the wall for nostalgia and the graphite rod I now fish with is much kinder to the arthritis in my hands. But I sure like looking at those crossed bamboo rods on my livingroom wall all rigged and ready to fish.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have used mine for the last 6 months to get in shape for the archery season and the fall bowling league.

It sure pumped me up, but I think I need to learn how to cast a cane rod left handed!










Tim Gorman
TEE-PEE POLES
custom fishing rods


----------

